# Any pointers for first time grow



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

Does she look happy?


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

She looks good, are you growing indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

EastCoastMarley said:


> She looks good, are you growing indoor or outdoor?


She is growing outside in good conditions here in so cal


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

I use cloth pots indoor and trying them on my outdoor plants for the first time, they are growing good in them. I just use composed soil and feed them compost tea, lot easier outdoor, indoor I use the General Hydroponics flora Series, lot of different nutes to measure but have great results with it.


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

I alao grow in pro mix indoor and mix it in my outdoor soil.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

EastCoastMarley said:


> I alao grow in pro mix indoor and mix it in my outdoor soil.


My friend that grows outdoors gave me some of his organic soil they make on his ranch.. She seems to love it so far.. I just put her in this 3 gallon 1 week ago. Ima keep it organic with the nutes as well


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

The first thing I've learned as a new grower is don't over water, it's so easy to do, I use the weight of the pot to know when she needs to water, I don't let them get bone dry but noticeably easy to pick up.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

Yeah she was in a plastic pot early but her roots were growing like crazy i had to take her out.. With the cloth pot outdoors the soil does dry faster but it is more difficult for me to overwater i like it


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

Ya a week in that pot she would have shown signs of stress by now if there were any issues, so far looking good.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

I was scared the first few days because previously i had grown in a big pot but the plant got overwatered and aquired root rot.. I had never transplanted before but i tried to be as careful as can be


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

What strain is she, auto flower or photo period, ahe might outgrow that pot if you have a long growing season there.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

Photo period cookie strain not exactly sure which but she is a hybrid


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

Is it difficult to yransfer again will it put stress on her that stunts growth?


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

I think it should be ok maybe wait till she gets a good root base but before she gets root bound, I find it's easier to set the pot on a bucket same size and it makes it easy to pull the fabric down the sides, should be fine if done gently.
Sorry for slow replies my signal here is crapy, on and off like a traffic light sometimes lol


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

EastCoastMarley said:


> I think it should be ok maybe wait till she gets a good root base but before she gets root bound, I find it's easier to set the pot on a bucket same size and it makes it easy to pull the fabric down the sides, should be fine if done gently.
> Sorry for slow replies my signal here is crapy, on and off like a traffic light sometimes lol


No issue what matters is you are helping me a great deal most people i see grow indoors so its hard to get help sometimes.. I did order a back up 5 gallon set of smart pots would that suffice as a final home because her roots seem like they are blooming like crazy


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

And should be done before she gets into flower mode, any stress during the flower cycle will reduce yields.
If you plan on doing any topping that should be done before the flower cycle also.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

That was my next question.. When should i top because her formations are getting tight


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

Usually after the fifth set of leaves it's safe to top


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

I like the low stress training techniques, really adds bulk to the plants.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

Fifth set of true leaves?


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

I topped my gorilla glue on the fifth node here, I also tied the branches out so more branches would grow up, if I had more room I could have made this plant as wide as I wanted before flipping my lights to 12/12, this was my first attempt at indoor and I had it too crowded, I had 4 plants, one plant in this space would do very well. I still got just over 16oz dry so I'm happy with it, 120 grams just from this gorilla glue.


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

Chi11yWi11y1! said:


> Fifth set of true leaves?


Yes


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow i mean i have her outdoors so topping qnd growing her wide is no issue i just am certain i need a tutorial and i will need to transfer her because she will be huge so maybe a few more weeks then she will be ready for her final resting place


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

I didnt wanna grow too may plants i had 2 but her sister was a runt and stopped growing .. So all my focus is on one for now if i succeed then i will attempt indoor grow during winter months


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

I really enjoyed my first attempt at indoor, do lots of research the learning is endless.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 8, 2020)

This is why i love coming to forums like this for the help and knowledge.. I like to treat them with all the love and care i have.. People say not to touch your plants but i do sometimes just do move the stem or check the leaves is this ok?


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

Ya forsure it helps to interact with your plants, good to breathe on them also they love the co2, it helps to know your plant so you can see any changes good or bad.


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 8, 2020)

These forums are awesome, I just discovered them this passed winter, it really helped me succeed in my first grow.


----------

